# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تحليل مؤشر داو جونز و الاقتصاد الامريكى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## osamawagdi

*سوف نقوم هنا ان شاء الله بعمل تحليل فنى و اساسى لمؤشرات الرئيسية لبورصة نيويورك NYSE  خاصة مؤشر داو جونز و اهم متغيرات الاقتصاد الامريكى*

----------


## osamawagdi

*لقد عانت الاسواق الدولية من موجة من الهبوط العنيف فى ظل الضغوط التضخمية** فى الاقتصاد الامريكى و الازمة الخاصة بالرهن العقارى عالى المخاطر (خسائر قطاع التمويل العقاري المرتفع المخاطر قد تصل الى مئة مليار**دولار طبقا لتصريحات رئيس مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي -البنك المركزي الامريكي- بن**برنانكي فى العشرين من الشهر الحالى , و تشير بعض التقارير ان ازمة سوق المساكن**الامريكية تعتبر الاسواء منذ 16 عام) بعد ان بداء تنتقل اثرها على عدد من القطاعات الاقتصادية الاخرى اضافة الى تاثرها على عمليات الائتمان و هذا ما يثير مخاوف بين المستثمرين من أن ينال تفاقم التدهور في أسواق الائتمان من صفقات**الاستحواذ بين الشركات وأن يجفف التمويل ومن تسرب الخسائر في سوق الرهن العقاري**مرتفع المخاطر الى الاقتصاد الامريكى عموما,اضافة الى التاثير المباشر على السلوك الاستهلاكى لمواطن الامريكى و الذى يعتبر عصب الاقتصاد, التاثير الغير مباشر على عدد من المنتجات المالية المتداولة فى الاسواق المالية و**خاصة من السندات التى حصلت على تصنيفات ائتمانية** a - aa* *و تحتوى فى جانب ليس بقليل**على عوائد بالاساس تعتمد على التدفقات من قطاع التمويل العقارى بصفة عامة و عالى**المخاطر بصفة خاصة**.*  *و فى ظل الضغوط التضخومية تشير بعض التقارير الى نشأت مخاوف أيضا من أن ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة سيؤدي إلى انخفاض الأرباح التي تحققها الشركات الكبيرة، وتضر بالصفقات الكبيرة التي تتعلق بشراء شركات عملاقة لشركات أصغر، وتضر بالقدرة الشرائية.*    *بالاضافة الى ذلك ياتى ارتفاع اسعار الطاقة على المستوى**العالمى , و الاتجاة الى ما فوق مستوى 80 $ لبرميل البترول يعنى الكثير من الضعوط على**الاقتصاد الامريكى** .*   *و بصفة عامة نجد ان التعليق التالى يلخص ما فى ازهان المتداولين الان*    *من الواضح أن هناك قدرا كبيرا من عدم الاستقرار واليقين في أذهان المستثمرين في الوقت الحالي، ولا نتوقع أن يزول هذا الشعور في القريب العاجل*   *بوب دول، نائب رئيس شركة بلاك روك ميريل لينش لإدارة الاستثمارات*     *و فى المقابل*     *اريد من جميع المواطنين النظر ملياً إلى اقتصادنا.. إنه اقتصاد كبير، وقوي، ومرن*  *الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش*      *و قد شهد اليوم اول اعتراف رسمى من جانب الفيدرالى بعد ان خفض سعر الخصم 50 نقطة اساس لتصبح 5.75 % , و بذلك يتعدى تدخل المركز مرحلة المسكانات من خلال ضخ الاموال الى مرحلة العلاج الاولى باستخدام المضدات الحيوية بذلك يكون هدف الفيدرالى هو السعى لخفض التقلبات الحادة فى اسواق المال اضافة الى خفض من اثر ازمة الرهن العقارى عالى المخاطر من استمرار التاثيرها على الاستهلاك و الائتمان بصفة عامة.**  بذلك امكن لفيدرالى التحكم فى جزء ليس بقليل من المظاهر المتوقع من جراء ازمة الرهن العقارى و هى ازمة الائتمان و التى تكون من توابعها ارتفاع تكلفة الاقراض و التى سعى الفيدرالى الى تقليل تفاقهما .* *ولكن اعلان ثقة المستهلك المخيبة للامال قد تضيف ضغوط على السوق الامريكى و مؤشراتة الاساسية*

----------


## osamawagdi

بول: الصادرات الأمريكية تدعمت بالنمو الخارجي Fri Aug 17, 2007 5:34 PM GMT   ليتل روك (اركنسو) (رويترز) - قال وليام بول رئيس بنك سانت لويس الاحتياطي الاتحادي يوم الجمعة ان النمو العالمي القوي وانخفاض قيمة الدولار هما ما يفسر الارتفاع الراهن في الصادرات الامريكية. وقال ردا على سؤال بعد ان ألقى كلمة "الاقتصاديات القوية في الخارج تدعم صادراتنا. وكذلك ضعف الدولار." وتابع "الدولار أضعف قليلا مما كان عليه. التراجع التدريجي هو ما كان يحدث في السنوات القليلة الماضية. وهذا كان له دور على الارجح." وقال بول كذلك ان المصدّرين الامريكيين من المرجح ان يحافظوا على مكاسبهم من اختراق الاسواق الاجنبية مشيرا الى ان الاتجاه الصاعد للصادرات قد يستمر.

----------


## osamawagdi

خلال تداولات الامس ارتد السوق من مستوى 23% فيبوناتشى للتجاة الصاعد المتكون منذ ديسمبر 2002 , المؤشر حتى الان فنيا لازل محتفظ بالاتجاة الصاعد على المدى طويل الاجل بعد ان تحول الى اتجاة هابط متوسط الاجل .  المؤشر يختبر الحد السفلى للقناة الصاعدة قد تجاوزها الى اسفل امس و لكنة اغلق فوقها خلال جلسة امس .

----------


## عياد

مرحبا بك مجددا أخي اسامة وجدي ويسعدنا مشاركتك

----------


## osamawagdi

صعود الاسهم وتراجع الدولار بعد خفض الفائدة الامريكية Sat Aug 18, 2007 3:14 PM GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الاسهم في وول ستريت وأوروبا في صعود قوي يوم الجمعة بعد ان خفض مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي ( البنك المركزي الامريكي) سعر الخصم الذي يتقاضاه على القروض المباشرة الى البنوك في محاولة لتهدئة الاسواق ونزع فتيل ازمة ائتمان عالمية. وجاء التحرك المفاجئ لمجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي قبل ساعة من بدء التعاملات في وول ستريت عندما أعلن خفض سعر الخصم نصف نقطة مئوية على 5.75 في المئة . وقال ان اسباب التحرك هي تباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي وتدهور اوضاع الاسواق المالية وازمة الائتمان. وقالت لجنة السوق المفتوحة التابعة للمجلس في بيان صدر بالاجماع " الاوضاع في اسواق المال تدهورت والضغوط المتزايدة على الائتمان وتنامي عدم اليقين قد يحد من النمو الاقتصادي." وخفض المجلس سعر الخصم "لتضييق الفارق بين سعر الخصم الاساسي والمستوى الذي تستهدفه لجنة السوق المفتوحة لسعر الفائدة على الاموال الاتحادية الى 50 نقطة أساس." وانخفض الدولار امام اليورو والعملات الرئيسية الاخرى بعد تحرك المركزي الامريكي فيما راي المتعاملون ان التحرك خطوة باتجاه خفض سعر الفائدة الاساسي. وقال جون كانافان المحلل في مؤسسة ستون اند مكارثي ريسيرش اسوشيتس بولاية نيوجيرزي الامريكية "يزيد خفض سعر الخصم اليوم بدرجة كبيرة احتمالات خفض سعر الاموال الاتحادية" مضيفا انه يتوقع خفض سعر الفائدة خلال الاجتماع القادم للبنك المركزي الامريكي المقرر في 18 سبتمبر ايلول. وترك المركزي الامريكي سعره المستهدف للاموال الاتحادية او سعر اقراض البنوك لليلة واحدة دون تغيير عند 5.25 في المئة. وتابينت اسعار السندات بعد ان قلص خفض سعر الخصم الطلب على الاصول الاكثر امانا. لكن السندات لاجل عامين وهو الاجل الاكثر حساسية لتوقعات اسعار الفائدة زاد سعرها وتراجع العائد عليها. وزاد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الصناعية الامريكية الكبرى بداية 321.90 نقطة بينما زاد مؤشر ستاندارد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا 39.06 نقطة وزاد مؤشر ناسداك الذي تغلب عليه اسهم التكنولوجيا 73.89 نقطة. وانهت الاسهم التعاملات في نيويورك مرتفعة لكن دون اعلى مستوياتها. وسجل مؤشر ناسداك أكبر مكاسب ليوم واحد من حيث النسبة المئوية في عام. وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز مرتفعا 233.30 نقطة أي بنسبة 1.82 في المئة الي 13079.08 نقطة فيما أغلق مؤشر ستاندارد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا مرتفعا 34.67 نقطة أو 2.46 في المئة الى 1445.94 نقطة. وأغلق ناسداك مرتفعا 53.96 نقطة أو 2.20 في المئة الي 2505.03 نقطة. وصعدت أسواق الاسهم العالمية يوم الجمعة بعد تحرك البنك المركزي الامريكي لتعوض بعض خسائرها يوم الخميس. لكن مؤشر نيكي القياسي للاسهم اليابانية لم يستفد من التحرك الامريكي الذي جاء بعد ساعات من اغلاق بورصة طوكيو. وانخفض المؤشر نيكي-225 874.81 نقطة أي بنسبة 5.42 في المئة الى 68 ر15273 نقطة ليسجل اكبر خسارة في يوم واحد منذ هجمات 11 سبتمبر أيلول 2001 ويغلق عند أدنى مستوياته منذ السابع من أغسطس اب عام 2006. وهبط المؤشر توبكس الاوسع نطاقا 5.55 في المئة الى 1480.39 نقطة مسجلا أدنى مستوى اغلاق منذ يوليو تموز عام 2006. وفي أوروبا أغلق مؤشر يوروفرست 300 لاسهم الشركات الكبرى في اوروبا مرتفعا 2.3 في المئة الي 1473.49 نقطة بعد ان هبط في وقت سابق من الجلسة الي 1426.51 نقطة وهو أدنى مستوى له هذا العام. ورغم مكاسبه يوم الجمعة فان يوروفرست ما زال منخفضا حوالي 10 في المئة منذ ان سجل أعلى مستوى له في ستة اعوام ونصف العام في منتصف يوليو تموز. وفي اسواق الاسهم الرئيسية في اوروبا أغلق مؤشر فاينانشال تايمز المؤلف من اسهم مئة شركة بريطانية كبرى مرتفعا 3.5 في المئة مسجلا اكبر زيادة كنسبة كئوية في يوم واحد منذ اوائل 2003 . وأغلق مؤشر داكس لاسهم الشركات الالمانية الكبرى في بورصة فرانكفورت مرتفعا 1.5 في المئة وأغلق مؤشر كاك لاسهم الشركات الفرنسية الكبرى في بورصة باريس مرتفعا 1.9 في المئة. ورغم انتعاش يوم الجمعة لا زال المستثمرون والمحللون يرون احتمالا لان يضطر مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي الى التدخل في الاسواق بضخ مزيد من الاموال او خفض سعر الفائدة. وقال مايكل جيمس كبير المتعاملين في مصرف ويدبوش مورجان في لوس انجليس "لا اعتقد ان حللنا كل مشاكل سوق الائتمان بهذا التحرك من جانب مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي اليوم. لا زالت هناك نفس درجة مخاطرة تراجع السوق بين خمسة في المئة وعشرة في المئة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من الان." وفي اسواق سندات الخزانة الامريكية زادت اسعار الاصدارات قصيرة الاجل مدعومة بتوقعات خفض محتمل في سعر الاموال الاتحادية. ولم يتضرر سوى السندات اجل 30 عاما التي تراجع سعرها وزاد العائد المستحق عليها. وقال وليام سوليفان كبير الاقتصاديين في جيه.في.بي فاينانشيال جروب "عندما كان المستثمرون يقترضون بالين بسعر منخفض كان جزء كبير من تلك العوائد يوجه الى اصدارات الخزانة لتحقيق اعلى عائد." واضاف انه مع زيادة الين فان حركة عكسية ستحدث. وهبط مؤشر الدولار الامريكي الذي يقيس اداء الدولار امام سلة من العملات الرئيسية 0.5 في المئة الى 81.322 من 81.729 يوم الخميس. وزاد اليورو امام الدولار الى 1.3504 دولار مرتفعا 0.6 في المئة عن مستواه يوم الخميس عند 1.3423 دولار. لكن الدولار ارتفع قليلا امام الين ووصل الى 114.35 ين. وزادت اسعار النفط للعقود الاجلة مرة اخرى فوق مستوى 72 دولارا للبرميل بعد قرار المركزي الامريكي ووسط مخاوف من ان الاعصار دين قد يلحق اضرارا بالمنشات النفطية في خليج المكسيك. وأنهى الخام الامريكي الخفيف للعقود تسليم سبتمبر ايلول جلسة التعاملات في بورصة نايمكس بنيويورك مرتفعا 90 سنتا الي 71.90 دولار للبرميل بعد ان صعد اثناء التعاملات الى 72.54 دولار. وفي لندن أغلق خام القياس الاوروبي مزيج برنت مرتفعا 53 سنتا الي 70.30 دولار. وزاد سعر الذهب مدعوما بتحرك البنك المركزي الامريكي وتراجع الدولار. وزاد الذهب لعقود تسليم ديسمبر كانون الاول في بورصة نيويورك السلعية 8.80 دولار الى 666.80 دولار للاوقية (الاونصة).

----------


## osamawagdi

ان اكثر ما يمكن ملاحظة فى بيان الفيدرالى هو الاعلان عن اسباب التحرك هي تباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي وتدهور اوضاع الاسواق المالية وازمة الائتمان.  و التى جاءت جميعها مؤيدة لوجة النظر الداعية الى وجود ضعف و خلل حقيقى فى الاقتصاد الامريكى قد طال حتى الان جانبين الاستثمار المالى و الاستثمارى الحقيقى حتى الان الجانب الاول هو المتضرر و لكن كل الخوف من تضرر الاستثمار الاحقيقى و الذى يعنى دخول الاقتصاد الى دوامة من الركود و الكساد

----------


## 66006600

شكراا شكرا على هذه المعلومات المهمة

----------


## أبو قمر

بعد تقديم الشكر لصاحب الموضوع  الرفع للإهتمام

----------


## osamawagdi

*تقييم متدن لوكالات التقييم
- - 07/08/1428هـ - الاقتصادية 
أصبح الموضوع أشبه بالطقوس والشعائر. ففي مرحلة معينة ضمن أي اختناق لأسواق الائتمان والتسليف توجه انتقادات لوكالات التصنيف الائتماني؛ موديز وفيتش وستاندار آند بورز، على إعطاء السندات التي تعاني متاعب تقييمات عالية بالدرجة الأولى، ثم تُنتقَد لتباطئها الزائد عن الحد في تخفيض التصنيف الائتماني للسندات المذكورة. صحيح أن هناك مشاكل في التقييمات التي أعطتها الوكالات للسندات المدعومة بالقروض السكنية لضعيفي الملاءة، لكن التدخل الشامل الواسع للأجهزة الرقابية ليس له معنى. 
تريد المفوضية الأوروبية أن تعرف السبب الذي جعل وكالات التقييم تعطي تقييمات عالية للسندات المدعومة بالقروض السكنية لضعيفي الملاءة والسبب الذي لم يجعل الوكالات تخفض من تقييماتها في وقت أبكر من ذي قبل. وفي الولايات المتحدة هناك أصوات امتعاض سياسي داخل الكونجرس كذلك. 
يعود بعض السبب في ذلك إلى سوء فهم لطبيعة التقييمات التي تعطيها وكالات التقييم الائتماني. هذه الوكالات لا تتوقع متى يهبط سعر أحد السندات، ولا هي تزكي سنداً ذا تقييم ممتاز مثل AAA على سند آخر. كل ما تقيمه هو القوة المالية للجهة المصدرة للسند واحتمال تسديدها لقيمة السند، حتى في الأوقات المالية العصيبة. وأي مستثمر محترف لا يشتري السندات إلا باستخدام تقييمها الائتماني هو مستثمر ينبغي إلقاؤه خارج عالم الاستثمار. 
لكن إلى حد ما، التمحيص الحكومي المتكرر دلالة على التضارب الأساسي في المصالح لدى وكالات التقييم. فهذه الوكالات تقدم التقييمات للمستثمرين، لكنها تتلقى أتعابها من البنوك والشركات التي ترعى وتصدر السندات. وتريد الجهات المصدرة للسندات تقييمات عالية، ولذلك تتبضع بين الوكالات للحصول على الوكالة التي تعطيها أعلى الدرجات. 
هذا التضارب معلوم للجميع، وهو قائم طال عليه الأمد، ومن الصعب التصرف حياله بأي شيء. والحل الكامل، أي بتر الروابط المالية بين الجهات المصدرة وبين الوكالات، ربما يتجاوز صلاحيات المفوضية أو الكونجرس. ويجب أن تركز استفساراتهما على قضايا محددة في تضارب المصالح تتعلق بالابتكارات المالية، مثل توريق القروض العقارية لضعيفي الملاءة. 
وكانت الوكالات مستعدة لإعطاء التقييم AAA للشرائح ذات الحد الأدنى من الخطورة المقتطعة من بين مجاميع القروض العقارية لضعيفي الملاءة. وهذا يساعد البنوك على بيعها لكنه يعطي الانطباع الخاطئ بأن مخاطر السندات التي من هذا القبيل هي في مستوى مخاطر سندات الخزانة الأمريكية ذات التقييم AAA. ويجب على الوكالات التوصل إلى سبل أخرى لتوضيح الفرق بين أنواع السندات بصورة معقولة.
إن سوق القروض لضعيفي الملاءة هي سوق جديدة، ولا يوجد تاريخ يذكر حول مقدرة هؤلاء الأشخاص وكيف يكون حظهم في أثناء الهبوط الاقتصادي. ومعظم البيانات المتوافرة بهذا الخصوص أعطيت لوكالات التقييم من قبل البنوك نفسها التي تريد بيع السندات. وأي استفسار أو تحقيق حول الموضوع يجب أن يتساءل إن كانت البيانات الخاصة بالقروض لضعيفي الملاءة قوية بما يكفي لتبرير التقييمات، وما إذا كانت قد أُصدِرت تحذيرات بهذا الخصوص وما إذا كانت البنوك قد مررت معلومات دقيقة وكافية إلى الوكالات. 
يبدو أن وكالات التقييم كانت مبالغة في تفاؤلها حول السندات القائمة على قروض ضعيفي الملاءة. لكن لا بد أن تمر جهة أو أخرى من الجهات المصدرة للسندات بحالة من العجز عن التسديد، وهذا أمر لا يمكن إلقاء اللوم فيه على الوكالات.*

----------


## osamawagdi

أسواق المال العالمية والخوف من السقوط 
روبرت جيه. شيللر  -  07/08/1428هـ إن الهبوط الحاد الذي شهدته أسواق البورصة العالمية في التاسع من آب (أغسطس)، بعد إعلان "بنك باريس الوطني/ باريباس" عن تجميد ثلاثة من صناديقه، ليس أكثر من مثال آخر على الميل الذي اكتسبته الأسواق أخيرا نحو عدم الاستقرار هبوطاً أو عدم التساوق. وهذا يعني أن الأسواق كانت أكثر تأثراً بحالات الهبوط الحاد المفاجئ مقارنة بتأثرها بحالات الصعود الحاد المفاجئ. وخلال فترة 100 يوم من العمل، التي انتهت في الثالث من آب (أغسطس)، كانت التغيرات اليومية في أسعار الأوراق المالية منحرفة سلباً على نحو غير عادي في الأرجنتين، أستراليا، البرازيل، كندا، الصين، فرنسا، ألمانيا، الهند، اليابان، كوريا، المكسيك، الولايات المتحدة، والمملكة المتحدة.
في الولايات المتحدة، على سبيل المثال، سجل مؤشر "ستاندارد آند بورز 500" في تموز ( يوليو) هبوطاً لأكثر من 1 في المائة تكرر ستة أيام وصعوداً لأكثر من 1 في المائة تكرر ثلاثة أيام. وفي حزيران (يونيو) كان المؤشر قد سجل هبوطاً أكثر من 1 في المائة لأربعة أيام، وسجل صعوداً أكثر من 1 في المائة ليومين. وبالرجوع إلى تاريخ أبعد قليلاً، فقد شهد المؤشر هبوطاً هائلاً في يوم واحد، بلغ 3.5 في المائة، وذلك في الـ 27 من شباط (فبراير) 2007، ولم يسجل أي صعود حاد في تلك الفترة.
كان هبوط 27 من شباط (فبراير) قد بدأ بهبوط يوم واحد بلغ 8.8 في المائة في مؤشر "شنغهاي كمبوزيت"، وذلك في أعقاب تسرب أنباء عن اعتزام الحكومة الصينية رفع الضرائب على مكاسب رأس المال. وكان من المنطقي ألا يتجاوز تأثير مثل هذه الأنباء حدود الصين، إلا أن الهبوط هناك كان سبباً في انحدار انتشر على مستوى العالم. على سبيل المثال، هبط مؤشر "بوفيسبا" في البرازيل بنسبة 6.6 في المائة في 27 من شباط (فبراير)، وهبط مؤشر "بي إس إي 30" في الهند بنسبة 4 في المائة في اليوم التالي. وبعد ذلك كان تعويض هذا الهبوط بطيئاً وتراكمياً.
لم تشهد الولايات المتحدة مثل هذا الانحراف السلبي إلا ثلاث مرات منذ عام 1960: حيث بلغ الهبوط 6.7 في المائة في 28 من أيار (مايو) 1962، ثم حطم الهبوط كل الأرقام القياسية في 19 من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 1987، حيث بلغ 20.5 في المائة، ثم الهبوط الذي بلغ 6.1 في المائة في 13 من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 1989.
إن انحراف أسواق الأوراق المالية سلباً على نحو غير عادي لا يتناقض مع ازدهار نمو الأسعار الذي شهدته الأعوام الأخيرة. فقد حطمت الأسواق كل الأرقام، أو اقتربت من ذلك، أو كان أداؤها طيباً للغاية على الأقل (كما هو الحال في اليابان) منذ عام 2003، وذلك بالتعويض عن حالات الهبوط الحادة على نحو تراكمي، في هيئة زيادات ضئيلة متوالية.
كما أن الانحراف السلبي لا يتناقض مع الهدوء النسبي الذي شهدته الأسواق خلال القسم الأعظم من هذا العام. ففيما عدا الاستثناء البارز للصين، والاستثناء الأقل بروزاً لأستراليا، شهدت جميع الأسواق انحرافات ضئيلة في العائدات اليومية طيلة 100 يوم عمل التي انتهت في الثالث من آب (أغسطس).
إن الهبوط الذي شهدته أسعار البورصة في الولايات المتحدة في 27 من شباط (فبراير) يحتل المرتبة الـ 31 بين حالات هبوط اليوم الواحد، من حيث الضخامة، منذ عام 1950. إلا أن كل حالات الهبوط الـ 30 الأخرى حدثت في أوقات كانت تتسم بالتقلب الشديد. وعلى هذا فقد كان هبوط 27 من شباط (فبراير) متميزاً حقاً، كأغلب حالات هبوط اليوم الواحد التي حدثت أخيرا.
الحقيقة أن واحداً من أضخم ألغاز سوق البورصة في الولايات المتحدة أخيرا يتلخص في انخفاض معدلات التقلب في الأسعار منذ عام 2004، على الرغم من التقلب الشديد الذي شهده نمو المكاسب في الفترة نفسها. فقد سجل نمو المكاسب الحقيقية لمؤشر "ستاندارد آند بورز 500" في غضون الأعوام الخمسة التي انتهت في الربع الأول من عام 2007 رقماً لم يسبق له مثيل، حيث بلغ 192 في المائة. أما قبل ذلك، وبين الربع الثالث من عام 2000 والربع الأول من عام 2002، فقد هبطت مكاسب "ستاندارد آند بورز 500" بنسبة 55 في المائة ـ وهو أكبر انخفاض على الإطلاق منذ إنشاء المؤشر في عام 1957.
قد يتصور المرء أن أسعار السوق لابد وأن تكون متقلبة مع محاولة المستثمرين استيعاب مغزى تقلب المكاسب. إلا أننا تعلمنا مراراً وتكراراً أن أسواق البورصة تتحكم فيها العوامل السيكولوجية أكثر مما يتحكم فيها التفكير المستند إلى الحقائق الأساسية.
تُـرى هل كانت السيكولوجية، على نحو أو آخر، السبب وراء الانحراف السلبي الذي شهدته الأشهر الأخيرة؟ ربما كان الأجدر بنا أن نتساءل لماذا كان الانحراف سلبياً إلى هذا الحد؟ هل ينبغي لنا أن نعتبر ما حدث مجرد صدفة، أو نعتبره عرضاً لحالة من عدم الاستقرار إذا ما جمعنا بينه وبين ارتفاع الأسعار إلى حد قياسي؟
كان الوصف المعتاد للسوق المتصاعدة الأسعار في العشرينيات: "خطوة واحدة هبوطاً، وخطوتين صعوداً، مرة تلو الأخرى". أما الوصف المقابل للسوق المتصاعدة اليوم فهو: "خطوة واحدة ضخمة هبوطاً، ثم ثلاث خطوات صغيرة صعوداً، مرة تلو الأخرى"، أو كانت هذه هي الحال حتى الآن على الأقل. الحقيقة أنه لا أحد يبحث عن اندفاع مفاجئ، ولقد انخفض معدل التقلب بسبب غياب التحركات الحادة صعوداً.
إلا أن العائدات السلبية الضخمة تخلف تأثيراً سيكولوجياً مؤسفاً على الأسواق. فما زال الناس يتحدثون عن 28 من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 1929، أو 19 من تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) 1987. ذلك أن حالات الهبوط الحادة تلفت انتباه الناس بشدة، الأمر الذي يدفع بعض الناس إلى ترقبها والانتباه إليها في المستقبل، وإعداد العدة للبيع إذا ما طرأت حالة أخرى كهذه.
في الحقيقة، ربما بدأت الرغبة في دعم السوق، في أعقاب حالات الانخفاض المفاجئ، في التضاؤل أخيرا. فمنذ عام 2001 بدأ "مؤشر الثقة في سوق البورصة" في الانخفاض التدريجي، ثم بدأ في الانحدار بصورة كبيرة أخيرا. وهذا المؤشر يعبر عن المجموعة من الناس التي اختارت الإجابة الأولى، "الارتفاع"، رداً على السؤال: "إذا ما انخفض مؤشر داو بنسبة 3 في المائة غداً، فهل تتوقع للمؤشر في اليوم التالي "الارتفاع" أم "الهبوط" أم "البقاء على حاله"؟ في عام 2001 اختار 72 في المائة من المستثمرين الصناعيين و74 في المائة من المستثمرين الأفراد الإجابة الأولى، "الارتفاع"، على السؤال نفسه. ولكن في أيار (مايو) 2007 اختار 48 في المائة فقط من المستثمرين الصناعيين و59 في المائة من المستثمرين الأفراد الإجابة نفسها، "الارتفاع".
ربما انحدر هذا المؤشر أخيرا بسبب الأخبار السيئة المتعلقة بأسواق الائتمان، وبصورة خاصة سوق الرهن العقاري في الولايات المتحدة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تفاقم المخاوف بشأن السلامة الأساسية للاقتصاد.
ولكن هناك بعض العوامل الأخرى التي تسهم في توجيه الأسواق. فالكل يدركون أن الأسواق كانت تشهد حالة ازدهار، والكل يعلم أن الآخرين يعلمون أن التصحيح احتمال وارد دائماً. وعلى هذا فقد يكون لدينا نوع من الحساسية الأساسية تجاه انخفاض الأسعار، وهذا النوع من الحساسية قد يغذي سلسلة من التغيرات في الأسعار هبوطاً، على النحو الذي قد يؤدي بدوره إلى تضخيم مخاوف عامة الناس بشأن المشكلات التي يعانيها الاقتصاد، والعمل كنذير بحدوث تغير عميق في استجابات المستثمرين.

----------


## osamawagdi

بولسون : الاقتصاد العالمي قوي والسيولة ستعود الي الاسواق Tue Aug 21, 2007 9:21 PM GMT  واشنطن (رويترز) -قال وزير الخزانة الامريكي هنري بولسون يوم الثلاثاء إن الاقتصاد العالمي قوي وان السيولة ستعود الي وضعها العادي في الاسواق العالمية عندما يعيد المستثمرون تقييم المخاطر. واضاف بولسون قائلا في مقابلة تلفزيونية "الائتمان يجري اعادة تحديد اسعاره واعادة تقييمه في ارجاء اسواقنا المالية." وقال "مع معالجة مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي السيولة فان هذا يجعل من الممكن ومن الايسر على السوق ان تركز على المخاطر وأسعار المخاطر.... هذا سيؤتي اثره بمرور الوقت والسيولة ستعود الى الوضع العادي عندما يكون لدى السوق والمستثمرين تفهم أفضل للمخاطر والعوائد." ومضى بولسون يقول ان قوة الاقتصاد في الولايات المتحدة وحول العالم سيساعد في تقليل اثار الصدمات الناتجة عن الازمة الائتمانية التي بدأت في السوق العقاري الامريكي. لكنه اضاف ان الاضطرابات في اسواق رأس المال من المرجح ان تؤثر سلبا على النمو الاقتصادي

----------


## osamawagdi

الاسهم الامريكية تغلق متباينة Tue Aug 21, 2007 11:16 PM GMT   نيويورك (رويترز) - صعد مؤشرا ستاندارد اند بورز وناسداك للاسهم الامريكية يوم الثلاثاء فيما ساعدت علامات على ان البنك المركزي الامريكي ربما يخفض سعر الفائدة القياسي قريبا في انحسار المخاوف بشان مشاكل سوق الائتمان. وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى منخفضا 30.49 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.23 في المئة الي 13090.86 نقطة. لكن مؤشر ستاندارد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا أغلق مرتفعا 1.57 نقطة أو 0.11 في المئة الي 1447.12 نقطة. وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 12.71 نقطة أو 0.51 في المئة ليغلق على 2521.30 نقطة

----------


## osamawagdi

بوش : أُسس الاقتصاد الامريكي قوية والسيولة في النظام المصرفي كافية Tue Aug 21, 2007 7:59 PM GMT  مونتيبلو (كيبيك) (رويترز) - قال الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش يوم الثلاثاء ان اسس الاقتصاد الامريكي قوية وانه توجد سيولة كافية في النظام المالي. واضاف بوش قائلا في مؤتمر صحفي عقب قمة مع زعيمي كندا والمكسيك "اسس الاقتصاد الامريكي قوية.. أسعار الفائدة منخفضة والصورة العامة للوظائف قوية والصادرات في زيادة." ومضى قائلا "السؤال الجوهري هو هل هناك سيولة كافية في نظامنا بينما الناس يعيدون تقييم المخاطر. الاجابة هي نعم .. هناك سيولة

----------


## osamawagdi

خلال جلسة اليوم تلقى السوق دعم من تصريحات وزير الخزانة الامريكي هنري بولسون و كذلك الحال من تصريحات الرئيس الامريكى بوش الابن ......... هذا جيد على المدى القصير و لكن نلاحظ التالى :  اشارة بوش الابن الى ان أسعار الفائدة منخفضة ..... مما يعطى اشارة مبدائية على عدم تخفيض سعر الفائدة كمايتوقع الكثرين . اما فى تصريات وزير الخزانة الامريكي هنري بولسون فانة لم يشر الى الخسائر المتوقعة فى العديد من البنوك و شركات التمويل العقارى جراء الازمة الاخيرة.  ما يقوم بة الساسة و الاقتصادين فى الولايات المتحدة هو نوع من تحويل الهبوط الشرس الى هبوط تدريجى ..... مما يقل من اثر ذلك على الاقتصاد الحقيقى

----------


## osamawagdi

*البيت الابيض: بوش يرى حاجة الى دفعة اقتصادية قصيرة الامد*  Thu Jan 17, 2008 4:05pm GMT  واشنطن (رويترز) - قال البيت الابيض يوم الخميس ان الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش يعتقد أن هناك حاجة الى دفعة قصيرة الاجل لمعالجة تباطوء الاقتصاد الامريكي وذلك وسط ما وصفه ببيانات اقتصادية "متباينة". وقال توني فراتو المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض "أعتقد أن الرئيس يرى أنه على المدى القصير وللتعامل مع هذا التباطوء في الاقتصاد ثمة حاجة لدفعة ما." ومن المقرر في وقت لاحق يوم الخميس أن يعقد بوش مؤتمرا عبر الهاتف مع قادة الكونجرس من الحزبين الديمقراطي والجمهوري فيما قد يسفر عن حزمة تحفيز اقتصادي محتملة

----------


## osamawagdi

*تفاقم خسائر الاسهم الاوروبية لمخاوف بشأن الاقتصاد الامريكي*  Thu Jan 17, 2008 4:59pm GMT  باريس (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الاوروبية منخفضة يوم الخميس ومواصلة خسائرها للمرة السادسة في سبع جلسات مع تفاقم مخاوف الركود جراء بيانات ضعيفة للنشاط الصناعي الامريكي في حين أججت خسائر فصلية فادحة في ميريل لينش القلق بشأن القطاع المالي. لكن تصريحات مطمئنة من بن برنانكي رئيس مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي ( البنك المركزي الامريكي) فضلا عن تراجع في طلبات اعانة البطالة الاسبوعية في الولايات المتحدة ساعدا في الحد من الخسائر. وفقد مؤشر يوروفرست 300 لاسهم الشركات الاوروبية الكبرى 0.7 في المئة ليغلق حسب بيانات غير رسمية عند 1373.78 نقطة. وخسر المؤشر القياسي الاوروبي 8.8 في المئة منذ مطلع 2008 متأثرا بمخاوف من انزلاق الاقتصاد الامريكي نحو الركود. وقالت كيت وارن محللة الاسهم لدى ادوارد جونز في سان لويس بالولايات المتحدة "نمر بوقت تركز فيه السوق بشدة على كل البيانات السلبية ولا تعير انتباها الى النقاط المضيئة. "سوف تستمر المخاوف بشأن حالة الاقتصاد الامريكي لكنه قد لا يكون في حالة سيئة كما يعتقد البعض." وكانت أسهم شركات التعدين من أكبر الخاسرين مع هبوط أنجلو أمريكان 4.4 في المئة وبي.اتش.بي بيليتون 3.6 في المئة. وعلى صعيد المكاسب قفزت سكوتيش اند نيوكاسل للخمور 5.6 في المئة بعدما رفعت منافستاها كارلسبرج وشريكتها هينكن قيمة عرضهما للاستحواذ عليها الى 800 بنس للسهم من 780 بنسا ودخلت سكوتيش اند نيوكاسل التي رفضت من قبل مناقشة عرض الكونسورتيوم في محادثات مع الشركتين. وتراجعت أسهم كارلسبرج 4.7 في المئة بينما ارتفعت هينكن 1.7 في المئة. وفي أنحاء أوروبا تراجع كل من مؤشر فاينانشال تايمز 100 في بورصة لندن ومؤشر داكس لاسهم الشركات الالمانية الكبرى في بورصة فرانكفورت 0.8 في المئة. ونزل مؤشر كاك 40 في بورصة باريس 1.4 في المئة

----------


## osamawagdi

*وزراء مالية أوروبيون: اضطراب أسواق المال يهدد النمو العالمي*  Thu Jan 17, 2008 5:53pm GMT  باريس (رويترز) - اتفق وزراء مالية أربع دول رئيسية في الاتحاد الاوروبي يوم الخميس على أن اضطراب أسواق المال يهدد الاقتصاد العالمي غير أن العوامل الاساسية لاقتصاداتهم قوية. وكان وزراء مالية فرنسا وايطاليا والمانيا وبريطانيا يتحدثون خلال مؤتمر صحفي في باريس بعد اجتماع لمناقشة تحرك دولي حيال أزمة الائتمان. ودعا وزير المالية البريطاني اليستير دارلنج الى زيادة الشفافية لتبديد عدم التيقن في حين قالت وزيرة الاقتصاد الفرنسية كريستين لاجارد ان الوزراء اتفقوا على نظام للانذار من الازمات

----------


## osamawagdi

*خسائر ميريل ومخاوف الركود تعصف بالاسهم الامريكية*  Thu Jan 17, 2008 9:38pm GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - شهدت الاسهم الامريكية تراجعا حادا يوم الخميس حيث ألقى انكماش في النشاط الصناعي وخسارة فادحة لميريل لينش بظلاليهما على صورة الاقتصاد التي تزداد قتامة بالفعل. وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 307.03 نقطة أي ما يعادل 2.46 في المئة ليغلق حسب بيانات غير رسمية عند 12159.13 نقطة. وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 39.91 نقطة أو 2.91 في المئة مسجلا 1333.29 نقطة. وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 47.69 نقطة أو 1.99 في المئة الى 2346.90 نقطة

----------


## osamawagdi

*برنانكي يدعم حزمة مالية لتحفيز الاقتصاد الامريكي لكن سريعا*  Thu Jan 17, 2008 6:16pm GMT  واشنطن (رويترز) - أعلن بن برنانكي رئيس مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) يوم الخميس دعمه لجهود اعداد حزمة حوافز اقتصادية وكرر استعداد البنك المركزي للتدخل بقوة في مواجهة مخاطر الركود. وأبلغ برنانكي لجنة الميزانية بمجلس النواب الامريكي "التدخل المالي قد يكون مفيدا من حيث المبدأ ذلك أن الحافز المالي والنقدي قد يقدمان معا دعما أوسع للاقتصاد عن التحرك النقدي وحده." لكنه أكد على "الاهمية الحاسمة" لان تكون أي تدابير مالية مصممة للدخول حيز التنفيذ بسرعة وتحقيق أقصى تأثير في غضون 12 شهرا. وحذر برنانكي من أن حافزا متأخرا قد يكون ضره أكثر من نفعه. وبدأت ادارة بوش ومشرعون بالكونجرس بحث خطوات لمد يد العون الى اقتصاد يتخوف الكثيرون من أنه على حافة الركود. وقال جون بوهنر زعيم الجمهوريين بمجلس النواب ان البيت الابيض والكونجرس يجريان محادثات بشأن حزمة في حدود 100 مليار الى 150 مليار دولار. وقال برنانكي ردا على أسئلة ان حزمة في حدود 100 مليار دولار قد تساعد. ورغم ترحيبه بفكرة تقديم دفعة مالية الى جانب خفض أسعار الفائدة الا أن برنانكي كرر أن مجلس الاحتياطي لا يتوقع ركودا بل نموا متباطئا هذا العام وفي 2009. وقال ان الحافز المالي قد يساعد في دفع الاقتصاد لكن من الضروري ألا يهدد انضباط الميزانية على المدى الطويل. كما حذر من خطورة التحرك ببطء شديد. وقال "الحافز الذي يأتي متأخرا جدا لن يساعد في دعم النشاط الاقتصادي على المدى القريب وقد يزعزع الاستقرار اذا جاء بينما النمو يتحسن بالفعل" مضيفا أنه يجب أن يكون "مؤقتا بلا التباس

----------


## osamawagdi

*اضطراب الاسواق بعد الهبوط الامريكي* تراجعت اسعار الاسهم الاسيوية بشدة بعد الخسائر الكبيرة في اسواق وول ستريت نتيجة تخوف الاسواق من الركود في الاقتصاد الامريكي.  الا ان مؤشر نيكي في بورصة طوكيو استعاد بعض عافيته معوضا قدرا من خسائره على امل ان الرئيس جورج بوش سيعلن عن اجراءات عاجلة لدعم الاقتصاد.  واغلق مؤشر نيكي، الذي فقد 3 في المئة من قيمته في بداية التعاملات الاسيوية، مرتفعا قليلا بنسبة 0.6 في المئة عند 13861.29 نقطة.  وكان صدور ارقام التصنيع الضعيفة والاعلان عن الخسائر الكبيرة لمصرف ميريل لينش ادى الى خسارة مؤشر داو جونز الامريكي بنحو 2.46 في المئة ليغلق امس عند 12159.21 نقطة.  ومع ان الاسهم اليابانية استعادت بعض العافية، واصلت الاسهم في هونج كونج الهبوط وان تراجعت نسبة الهبوط في مؤشر هانج سنج من 3.7 في المئة في بداية التعامل الى 1.2 في المئة في منتصف اليوم.  ويتوقع المراقبون ان يضطر الاحتياطي الفيدرالي (البنك المركزي) الامريكي الى خفض الفائدة اكثر من مرة لمساعدة الاقتصاد على الانتعاش.  وينتظر ان يعلن الرئيس الامريكي جورج دبليو بوش مساء الجمعة عن اجراءات جديدة تستهدف تعديل تشريعات اقتصادي بما يساعد على تنشيط الاقتصاد الاخذ في الركود.

----------


## osamawagdi

*جنرال الكتريك تحقق ارباحا كما كان متوقعا*  Fri Jan 18, 2008 12:28pm GMT   بوسطن (رويترز) - أعلنت جنرال الكتريك يوم الجمعة تحقيق الارباح المتوقعة مدعومة بقوة الطلب على المعدات الثقيلة مثل محركات الطائرات وتوربينات توليد الكهرباء. واعلنت المجموعة الامريكية التي تعمل كذلك في مجالات المال والاعلام تحقيق ارباح قدرها 6.7 مليار دولار في الربع الاخير من العام الماضي أي بواقع 66 سنتا للسهم بالمقارنة مع 6.44 مليار دولار أي 62 سنتا للسهم قبل عام. وبلغت ارباح الشركة من العمليات الاساسية في الربع الاخير من العام الماضي 68 سنتا للسهم متمشية مع توقعات وول ستريت حسب تقديرات رويترز. وارتفعت الارباح ربع السنوية في خمس من ست وحدات تابعة لجنرال الكتريك في حين انخفضت ارباح وحدة الرعاية الصحية اربعة بالمئة بسبب قانون أمريكي غير اسلوب سداد قيمة المعدات الطبية. وبلغت الايرادات 48.59 مليار دولار بارتفاع بنسبة 17.7 بالمئة من 41.28 مليار دولار قبل عام. وكان المحللون قد توقعوا ان تبلغ الايرادات 47.25 مليار دولار. وتتوقع الشركة ان تحقق ارباحا في الربع الاول من عام 2008 بواقع ما بين 50 و53 سنتا للسهم بالمقارنة مع تقديرات رويترز بان تبلغ 51 سنتا للسهم. ويرجع نمو ارباح ثاني أكبر شركة أمريكية من حيث القيمة السوقية بعد اكسون موبيل الى استمرار الاستثمار في معدات البنية الاساسية في الخارج خاصة في اسواق سريعة النمو مثل الصين والهند والشرق الاوسط.

----------


## osamawagdi

بولسون: هناك حاجة ملحة لبرنامج تحفيز مالي  واشنطن (رويترز) - قال وزير الخزانة الامريكي هنري بولسون اليوم الجمعة إن هناك حاجة ملحة لبرنامج تحفيز مالي لإعطاء دفعة للاقتصاد المتباطيء لكنه قال إن الاقتصاد لا يواجه خطر التوقف عن النمو. وقال بولسون على شبكة تلفزيون ان.بي.سي عن التحركات السريعة لوضع خطة انقاذ للإقتصاد المتضرر من أزمة الاسكان وأزمة الائتمان وارتفاع اسعار النفط " المسألة ليست طارئة لكن هناك حاجة ملحة." ومن المقرر أن يعلن الرئيس جورج بوش الاطار العام لخطة تحفيز الاقتصاد في وقت لاحق يوم الجمعة. وأضاف بولسون "العوامل الأساسية طويلة الأمد المؤثرة على اقتصادنا قوية... نحن نعتقد ان الاقتصاد سيواصل النمو ببطء لكنه تباطأ وهناك مخاطر ان يستمر في هذا الاتجاه والرئيس مهتم بشدة باتخاذ اجراءات سريعة من شأنها اعطاء دفعة للاقتصاد في اقرب وقت ممكن هذا العام." وادلى بولسون الذي كان يرأس بنك جولدمان ساكس قبل توليه الوزارة بأحاديث لاكبر ثلاث شبكات تلفزيونية لتوجيه رسالة من شأنها طمأنة الناس إلى أن إدارة بوش عازمة على الحصول على موافقة على خطة التحفيز في أسرع وقت. وقال في حديث لشبكة ايه.بي.سي "هناك اتفاق عام من جانب الرئيس وبين أعضاء الكونجرس على الحاجة لعمل شيء لدعم الاقتصاد. نريد عمل شيء مؤقت ويضخ المال في الاقتصاد بسرعة." وقال ردا على سؤال إن خطة التحفيز لكي تكون فعالة يجب أن يبدأ تنفيذها في غضون أسابيع. ورفض بولسون في حديث لشبكة سي.بي.اس تحديد اطار زمني للخطة بعد الضغط عليه بالاسئلة. وقال "لن اقول انه يمكن وضعها في أقل من شهر بل سأقول إن هناك اهتمام كبير... بالتوصل إلى شيء يتركز على العام الحالي... ويضخ المال في الاقتصاد بسرعة لان هذا ما نحتاج اليه الان

----------


## osamawagdi

الصناديق السيادية.. ضيوف يتلهف الكل للحديث معهم في دافوس هذا العام  لندن (رويترز) - سيتكالب زعماء الأعمال والسياسة على الحديث مع المسؤولين عن إدارة الثروات السيادية في منتدى دافوس الاقتصادي الأسبوع المقبل مع احتدام النقاش بشأن ما إذا كانت هذه الصناديق التي تتمتع بسيولة وفيرة هي منقذ أسواق المال في العالم أم أنها تمثل تهديدا للاستقرار الاقتصادي. وتصدرت صناديق الثروات السيادية التي تدير أصولا مملوكة لدول تزيد قيمتها على تريليوني دولار الأخبار الاقتصادية في الأشهر القليلة الماضية بضخ سيولة رأسمالية قدرها 60 مليار دولار في مؤسسات مصرفية منيت بخسائر في أزمة الرهن العقاري بالولايات المتحدة. وبرزت ضخامة استثمارات هذه الصناديق هذا الأسبوع عندما ضخت صناديق من آسيا والشرق الأوسط ما يقرب من 20 مليار دولار في سيتي جروب وميريل لينش. وبدأت هذه الصناديق التي تسعى لإيجاد أوجه استثمار للسيولة الكبيرة لديها تغير صورة الأسواق العالمية التي جفت فيها السيولة أمام صناديق التحوط والاستثمار الخاص. وقال فيليب فاينتراوب مدير المحافظ بشركة سكاجن جلوبل النرويجية "الاسواق الصاعدة كانت على مستوى اسمها وأصبحت الآن كتلة اقتصادية أكبر من الولايات المتحدة. هذه دول تقدم مساعدات طارئة للدول الغنية في العالم." وأضاف "والآن انفتحت شهيتها على المخاطرة لزيادة العوائد. وهنا يواجه (الغرب) معضلة. فأنت بحاجة الى هذا المال لكنك لا تريد التخلي عن السيطرة. ولا تريد أن تبيع جزءا يمثل قطعة مهمة من البنية التحتية لديك." وفي منتجع دافوس السويسري ستتاح لقادة قطاع الأعمال فرصة نادرة للاختلاط بمديري صناديق الثروات الكبرى في العالم خلال اجتماع المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي. ويشارك في الجلسة الخاصة بالصناديق السيادية يوم الخميس المقبل عدد من كبار المتحدثين في هذا المجال منهم بدر السعد العضو المنتدب لهيئة الاستثمار الكويتية ومحمد الجاسر نائب محافظ مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي (البنك المركزي) واليكسي كودرين وزير المالية الروسي وكريستين هالفورسن وزير المالية النرويجي وروبرت كيميت نائب وزير الخزانة الامريكي  ولأن من المتوقع أن تصل قيمة أصول الصناديق السيادية الى 12 تريليون دولار بحلول عام 2012 أي نحو عشر اجمالي الاصول المالية في العالم فقد أدى نموها السريع واستراتيجياتها التي كثيرا ما يكتنفها الغموض الى دق نواقيس الخطر في الدول المتقدمة. ويخشى رجال السياسة أن تتحول هذه الصناديق سريعة النمو الى الاستثمار بدوافع سياسية لا بدوافع اقتصادية فحسب وأن تتولى زمام شركات مهمة للامن الوطني. وقد حذر السناتور الديمقراطي الامريكي ايفان بايه من أن نقص الشفافية يضعف نظرية فعالية الاسواق التي يقوم عليها النظام الاقتصادي الامريكي. وقال مارك سبلمان رئيس الاستراتيجيات العالمية بشركة اكسنتشر "سيدور نقاش هائل حول صناديق الثروة السيادية في دافوس." وأضاف "بدأ الاتحاد الاوروبي والولايات المتحدة بالفعل العمل معا لضمان وجود شفافية." ويرى البعض أن الصناديق السيادية لها أفق استثماري أبعد وقدرة أكبر على تحمل التقلبات في قوائمها المالية من صناديق التحوط وشركات الاستثمار الخاص ومن ثم فانها توفر مصدرا مطلوبا للسيولة والاستقرار لا التقلبات في الاسواق. وقال ستيفن جين رئيس أبحاث العملات لدى مورجان ستانلي في مذكرة ان الصناديق السيادية يجب أن تكون عاملا ايجابيا في الاسواق بصفة عامة ما دامت تعمل على تحسين السيولة في الاسواق خاصة لانها لا تتحرك "بمنطق القطيع" مثل الاشكال الاخرى للتدفقات المالية قصيرة الاجل. كما أن الصناديق الحديثة نسبيا التي تملك سيولة ضخمة لكن خبراتها الاستثمارية قليلة تتيح فرص الربح في عالم الاستثمار. وترى مورجان ستانلي أن الصناديق السياسية عموما قد تسمح لمستثمرين خارجيين بادارة نحو 20 في المئة من أصولها في السنوات الخمس المقبلة  ولبعض مديري الصناديق السيادية يتيح المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي فرصة مثالية لاجتذاب الخبرات في اطار بحثهم عن المواهب التي يمكنها تعظيم العوائد الاستثمارية على ثرواتها الضخمة. فالضغوط على هؤلاء المديرين لزيادة العوائد هائلة. وقد قال لو جيوي رئيس صندوق جديد تابع للدولة في الصين حجمه 200 مليار دولار انه يحتاج لدخل يبلغ 300 مليون يوان (41.47 مليون دولار) يوميا لتغطية كلفة السندات المصدرة لتمويل مؤسسته. وقال مسؤول كبير ببنك مركزي في اسيا لم تؤسس بلاده صندوقا سياديا حتى الآن لرويترز "نحن موظفون عموميون ومن الصعب أن نجاري مرتبات مديري الصناديق من القطاع الخاص أو نقدم عروضا مغرية. لذلك فان ايجاد الاشخاص المناسبين سيكون صعبا."

----------


## osamawagdi

وول ستريت تفتح مرتفعة بدعم آي.بي.إم وجنرال إلكتريك  نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية مرتفعة يوم الجمعة مع تحسن ثقة المستثمرين عقب اصدار اي.بي.ام توقعات أرباح أفضل من تقديرات المحللين واعلان أرباح جنرال الكتريك وذلك بعد يوم من عمليات بيع واسعة. وارتفع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 98.77 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.81 في المئة ليصل الى 12257.98 نقطة. وتقدم مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 7.14 نقطة أو 0.54 في المئة مسجلا 1340.39 نقطة. وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 13.77 نقطة أو 0.59 في المئة الى 2360.67 نقطة.

----------


## osamawagdi

وول ستريت تتراجع وسط خيبة أمل في خطة بوش لانقاذ الاقتصاد  نيويورك (رويترز) - تراجعت الاسهم الامريكية للجلسة الرابعة على التوالي يوم الجمعة لتغلق على أسوأ أداء أسبوعي لمؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 في خمس سنوات وسط قلق من أن محاولة من البيت الابيض لتعزيز الاقتصاد قد لا تمنع الركود. وهذه أسوأ انطلاقة عام جديد في سوق الاسهم الامريكية على الاطلاق. وتحملت الشركات المالية عبء عمليات البيع ثانية جراء المخاوف من تفشي تداعيات أزمة الرهون العقارية عالية المخاطر وانضمت اليها في محنتها شركات الاتصالات بعدما أعلنت سبرنت نكستل خسائر كبيرة في عدد المشتركين وتسريح الاف الموظفين. وتراجع سهم سبرنت 25 في المئة. وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 55.36 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.46 في المئة ليصل الى 12103.85 نقطة. وانخفض مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 7.48 نقطة أو 0.56 في المئة مسجلا 1325.77 نقطة. ونزل مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 5.86 نقطة أو 0.25 في المئة الى 2341.04 نقطة. وعلى مدار الاسبوع فقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 5.41 في المئة وهو أكبر تراجع في أسبوع واحد منذ يوليو تموز 2002 في حين هبط داو 4.02 في المئة وناسداك 4.10 في المئة

----------


## osamawagdi

بوش يريد 140 مليار دولار لخطة تحفيز اقتصادي   واشنطن (رويترز) - دعا الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش يوم الجمعة الى خطة تحفيز اقتصادي تشمل تخفيضات ضريبية واجراءات أخرى تبلغ قيمتها نحو 140 مليار دولار لدعم الاقتصاد الامريكي المتباطيء. وقال بوش للصحفيين في البيت الابيض "خطة النمو هذه يجب ان تستند الى اعفاءات ضريبية واسعة النطاق تؤثر بشكل مباشر على النمو الاقتصادي وليس نوع مشروعات الانفاق التي لا يكون لها سوى اثر فوري ضئيل على الاقتصاد." واضاف "خطة النمو هذه يجب ان تكون مؤقتة ويبدأ العمل بها على الفور حتى نساعد اقتصادنا في أكثر وقت يحتاج فيه للمساعدة." ووسط تقارير قاتمة عن مبيعات التجزئة وبيانات أخرى تشير الى ركود محتمل يتفاوض بوش مع الكونجرس الذي يهيمن عليه الديمقراطيون لمعرفة ما اذا كان بالامكان الوصول الى ارضية مشتركة بشأن خطة لدعم النمو. ومما يجري بحثه في المحادثات أفكار تتعلق باعفاءات ضريبية وحوافز للشركات وتوسعة نطاق اعانات البطالة. ولكن تركيز بوش على خفض ضريبي كبير قد يكون من النقاط الشائكة في المحادثات مع الديمقراطيين الذين يريدون ان تركز الخطة على مساعدة محدودي ومتوسطي الدخل. ومازال الجانبان مختلفان بعد معارك ضارية العام الماضي بشأن الميزانية والرعاية الصحية وحرب العراق. ولكن هناك اتفاق على ان الاقتصاد الذي تضرر من ازمة الاسكان وازمة الائتمان وارتفاع أسعار النفط في حاجة لانقاذ. وقال الرئيس ان الخطة يجب ان تبلغ قيمتها نسبة واحد بالمئة من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي. ومع وصول حجم الاقتصاد الامريكي حاليا الى 14 تريليون دولار تبلغ قيمة الخطة المقترحة 140 مليار دولار.  وهيمنت خطة التحفيز على الحملات الانتخابية لمرشحى الرئاسة الذين يتطلعون لخلافة بوش. فقد عرض المرشحون الثلاثة الرئيسيون وهم السناتور هيلاري كلينتون والسناتور باراك اوباما والسناتور السابق جون ادواردز خططا تشمل افكارا تتعلق بتخفيضات ضريبية وزيادة الانفاق. وعرض السناتور الجمهوري جون مكين يوم الخميس اقتراحا بخفض ضرائب الشركات وحوافز لتشجيع الشركات على الاستثمار في معدات جديدة وابحاث. ويستعد احد منافسيه الجمهوريين وهو ميت رومني حاكم ماساتشوسيتس للكشف عن خطة جديدة.

----------


## osamawagdi

*هبوط حاد في المؤشرات المالية العالمية*   شهدت مؤشرات الأسواق المالية العالمية بما فيها مؤشر فوتسي 100 انخفاضا هو الأكثر حدة منذ سبتمبر/أيلول عام 2001.  وقد هبط مؤشر سوق فوتسي 100 المالي بنسبة5،5 في المئة مما أدى الى انخفاض قيمة أسهمه بما يعادل 84 مليار جنيه (163 مليار دولار أمريكي).  أما مؤشرات الأسواق المالية في باريس وفرانكفورت فقد انخفضت بقيمة 7 في المئة، وكذلك انخفضت قيمة أسهم في أسواق اسيا والهند وجنوب افريقيا.  وفي اليابان انخفض مؤشر نيكي خمس نقاط في تعاملات صباح الثلاثاء بعد أن كان قد انخفض اربع نقاط في تعاملات الاثنين.  كما شهدت بورصات استراليا وهونج كونج وسنغافورة وماليزيا وتايوان وكوريا الجنوبية انخفاضات حادة مماثلة.  تشكك ويبدو المستثمرون متشككين في امكانية أن تؤدي خطة حديثة تهدف لانعاش الاقتصاد الأمريكي الى تجنب حدوث ركود اقتصادي واسع النطاق.  وقد أعلنت الحكومة الأمريكية عن الخطة المذكورة الأسبوع الماضي.  وكانت الأسواق الأمريكية مغلقة الاثنين بسبب عطلة رسمية ولكن رد فعل الأسواق في أماكن اخرى من العالم كان سلبيا.  وقال فرانسيس لون من شركة Fulbright Securities في هونج كونج ان الاثار السلبية جاءت نتيجة خيبة الأمل من الخطوة الأمريكية التي جاءت متأخرة وغير كافية لانعاش الاقتصاد.  حالة من الهلع ويسود القلق من أن تخفيض الضرائب واجراءات تشجيع الانفاق لن تكون كافية لتحفيز الانفاق الاستهلاكي في الولايات المتحدة، لأن المشاكل الاقتصادية الجذرية ستبقى موجودة.  وقد أدى الركود في سوق الاقراض الائتماني لأصحاب التاريخ الائتماني المحدود أو المعدوم كليا وكذلك في قطاع الاقراض العقاري الى الركود الحالي.  وكانت المؤسسات المالية بين اصحاب الأسهم التي فقدت من قيمتها، حيث هبطت قيمة أسهم ING الهولندية و ALLIANZ الألمانية بنسبة 10 في المئة.  ويعاني اصحاب قروض الاسكان من زيادة نسبة الفائدة.  يذكر ان حالة الاقتصاد الأمريكي تؤثر بشكل كبير على الكثير من الشركات الكبرى في اسيا وأوروبا.

----------


## osamawagdi

محافظ بنك انجلترا يشير إلى خفض للفائدة لكنه يحذر من التضخم  لندن (رويترز) - بدا أن محافظ بنك انجلترا ( البنك المركزي البريطاني) يمهد فيما يبدو لخفض لأسعار الفائدة في فبراير شباط لتنشيط الاقتصاد لكنه حذر أيضا من أن ضغوط الأسعار ربما تمنع أي تخفيف أكثر حدة لتكاليف الاقتراض بعد ذلك. وتكهن ميرفن كينج أيضا في كلمة ألقاها في بريستول مساء يوم الثلاثاء بأن بريطانيا ستشهد في 2008 "سوقا أقل ازدهارا للمساكن" وتباطؤا في انفاق المستهلكين في أكثر الأعوام تحديا أمام صانعي السياسة النقدية منذ أن اصبح لبنك انجلترا السيطرة على أسعار الفائدة في 1997. وقال كينج إن الاقتصاد البريطاني يواجه صدمتين واضحتين هما أزمة الائتمان التي تهدد بتباطوء حاد للنمو وزيادة في أسعار الطاقة والسلع الغذائية وهو ما يثير مخاطر لارتفاع التضخم فوق النطاق المكلف بنك انجترا بالحفاظ عليه. وأضاف قائلا "بصراحة فاننا في هذا العام من المرجح ان نواجه فترة من التضخم فوق المستويات المستهدفة وتباطؤا ملحوظا في النمو." ومن المرجح ان تعزز تعليقاته توقعات السوق بان البنك المركزي البريطاني سيخفض تكاليف الاقتراض بمقدار 25 نقطة اساس في ختام اجتماعه القادم للسياسة النقدية في السادس والسابع من فبراير لكنها تشير أيضا إلى أن مواصلة خفض الفائدة بعد ذلك ليست مؤكدة. وخفض بنك انجلترا أسعار الفائدة إلى 5.5 في المئة الشهر الماضي لكنه أبقاها بلا تغيير هذا الشهر. ويتوقع محللون كثيرون تخفيضات حادة في أسعار الفائدة على مدى العام الحالي بسبب خطر ركود اقتصادي في أمريكا فيما ستتضح آثار أزمة الائتمان التي بدأت في 2007 على الاقتصاد الحقيقي. واضطر مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الأمريكي) إلى خفض طاريء لأسعار الفائدة بمقدار 75 نقطة اساس يوم الثلاثاء بعد هبوط أسواق الأسهم حول العالم بفعل مخاوف الركود

----------


## osamawagdi

الاسهم الامريكية تغلق منخفضة بفعل مخاوف الركود  نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الامريكية منخفضة يوم الثلاثاء بسبب المخاوف من ركود في الولايات المتحدة لكن حجم الانخفاض جاء أقل مما كان يخشاه المتعاملون في بداية الجلسة فيما ساعد خفض طاريء أجراه البنك المركزي الامريكي لاسعار الفائدة على تهدئة قلق المستثمرين. وأنهى مؤشر داو جونز القياسي جلسة التعاملات في وول ستريت منخفضا 128.11 نقطة أي بنسبة 1.06 في المئة الي 11971.19 نقطة وهو أول اغلاق للمؤشر تحت الحاجز النفسي 12000 نقطة منذ نوفمبر تشرين الثاني 2006 . وأغلق مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا منخفضا 14.69 نقطة أو 1.11 في المئة الي 1310.50 نقطة. وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 47.75 نقطة أو 2.04 في المئة ليغلق على 2292.27 نقطة

----------


## osamawagdi

خلال الاسبوع الماضى نجح المؤشر استرداد اكثر من 1000 نقطة من ما فقدة خلال الفترة القصيرة الماضية ............. الارتداد من 11700 الى 12750 نقطة  ...... نعتقد ان هذا الارتفاع يعتبر تصحيح جيد لسوق هابط .......بعد الاعلان عن صفقة ياهوو ...... و بعد ان سعارها السوق بصورة مبالغ فيها نجد ان المؤشر فى ضوء العوامل الاساسية سوف يتجة لتكوين قاعات جديدة ( اقل من القاع السابق )   مخاطر الاسواق المالية ( للمراكز الطويلة ) فوق المتوسطة    المشكلة ان الاقتصاد الامريكيى يعانى من ركود تضخمى

----------


## osamawagdi

ارتفاع طلبيات المصانع الامريكية 2.3 بالمئة في ديسمبر   واشنطن (رويترز) - أظهر تقرير حكومي يوم الاثنين ارتفاع طلبيات التوريد الجديدة في المصانع الامريكية 2.3 في المئة أي دون المتوقع في ديسمبر كانون الاول وذلك في أكبر زيادة منذ يوليو تموز بفضل مبيعات قوية للطائرات. وقالت وزارة التجارة الامريكية ان طلبيات السلع المعمرة قفزت خمسة بالمئة وهي أيضا أكبر زيادة منذ يوليو مع صعود طلبيات شراء الطائرات المدنية 11.7 في المئة. وجرى تعديل طلبيات السلع المعمرة بالخفض من ارتفاع بنسبة 5.2 في المئة حسبما أفاد التقرير الاصلي في الاسبوع الماضي. ولدى استبعاد قطاع النقل تكون الطلبيات قد حققت زيادة متواضعة بنسبة 0.7 في المئة. وتوقع محللون استطلعت رويترز اراءهم ارتفاع طلبيات المصانع 2.5 في المئة وصعود طلبيات توريد السلع المعمرة خمسة بالمئة. وزادت طلبيات السلع الرأسمالية غير الدفاعية عدا الطائرات والتي تعتبر مؤشرا على انفاق الشركات 4.5 في المئة وهو أكبر نمو منذ مارس اذار. كما يتجاوز قراءة سابقة بلغت 4.4 في المئة

----------


## osamawagdi

> اقتصاد بين حدّي السيف ... عصام الجردي   مؤشرات اقتصادية أربعة سلبية، بدأت تثقل بظلالها على إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش في سنة انتخابات رئاسية مثقلة أصلاً بأعباء سياسية خارجية، في فترة حكم من ولايتين مثقلة أيضاً بأعباء نفقات حربية كبيرة، يتوقع لها كثيرون من الأمريكيين أن تبلغ لحظة وداع الرئيس في البيت الأبيض قرابة التريليون دولار أمريكي. كل ذلك غير الأعباء المباشرة المتأنية من ارتفاع سعر النفط، وأزمة القروض السكنية التي قد تصل تكلفتها هي الأخرى إلى تريليون. المؤشر السلبي الأول جاء بعد مراجعة لتوقعات الناتج المحلي في الولايات المتحدة أجراها مجلس الاحتياط الفيدرالي خفض فيها معدل النمو المتوقع في العام 2007 إلى ما بين 1،705 في المائة. و1،9 في المائة من 1،75 و2 في المائة تواليا كما كان توقع سابقاً. المؤشر الثاني ارتفاع معدل البطالة إلى 5 في المائة في إشارة واضحة إلى تباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي. وجاء التراجع في الوظائف بنسبة أكبر في القطاعات الاقتصادية المهمة كالبناء، والسكن والصناعة. وهي قطاعات اقتصادية فاعلة في الناتج المحلي ومدرة بطبيعتها للعمالة. وفي قراءة للمؤشر على مستوى الإسكان تنبئ بأن التباطؤ سيستمر في الشهرين الأولين من العام ،2008 إذا لم تنجح خطة الرئيس بوش التي تحتاج إلى موافقة مجلس الكونجرس والأغلبية الديمقراطية، لمساعدة ذوي القروض المعسرة، ذلك أن أذونات البناء في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي، تراجعت نحو 66 في المائة، أي التدني الأكبر منذ أكثر من 20 عاماً، وتعتبر أذونات البناء دليلاً إلى حركة البناء في سنوات مقبلة تتراوح بين أربع سنوات وخمس. المؤشر الثالث ما أعلن في الأسبوع الماضي أن مستوى التضخم في أسعار الإنتاج هو أعلى منه في أسعار الاستهلاك. وعزي الأمر إلى ارتفاع أسعار النفط والمواد الأولية والغذائية، ينم المؤشر الذي قد يدفع التضخم إلى فوق 2 في المائة ان الاقتصاد الأمريكي بدأ في سلوك المنطق المعاكس اقتصادياً. فارتفاع التضخم على مستوى أسعار المستهلك يأتي دائماً أعلى منه على مستوى أسعار الإنتاج، أو ما يعرف بأسعار الجملة، فسعر المنتج يفترض أن يحمل علاوة إضافية على مستوى المستهلك وأسعار التجزئة ناجمة أقله من عاملين: أجور النقل وهامش أرباح ناجز التجزئة. وحال الوضع الراهن في ظل هذا التناقض تفسيره اقتصادياً بالإنذار الذي يسبق المرحلة الأسوأ. أي التباطؤ الاقتصادي المصحوب بالتضخم يؤول ذلك إلى تراجع أرباح المؤسسات الإنتاجية لأنها ليس بوسعها تحميل سوق التجزئة كل أعباء زيادة تكلفة الإنتاج من جهة، ولا يفضي بالضرورة إلى تراجع كبير في أسعار الاستهلاك مع تراجع قدرة المستهلك الشرائية، وتراجع مؤشر الاستهلاك الذي يمثل منفرداً 67 في المائة من مكونات الناتج المحلي في الولايات المتحدة.  كل ذلك قد يقود إلى خفض حجم الأعمال بعد تراجع معدل الأرباح على مستويي الجملة والتجزئة من دون استبعاد حالات إفلاس. خصوصاً إذا ما بقيت أسعار النفط والمواد الأولية مرتفعة وبلا ضوابط وهذا السيناريو هو الأسوأ للأسواق المالية وتجارة الأسهم. إذ بدأت وول ستريت في خفض توقعات أرباحها في العام 2008 إلى ما دون 15 في المائة. المؤشر الرابع كان بخفض وكالة موديز التصنيف الائتماني لمجموعة سيتي جروب درجة واحدة من “AA1” إلى “AA2” أرفقت ذلك بخفض توقعاتها للمجموعة في الأمد القريب إلى سلبية من مستقرة. وهي إشارة إلى احتمال خفض آخر لتصنيف المؤسسة التي قدرت خسائرها نتيجة أزمة القروض السكنية بنحو 55 مليار دولار أمريكي بعدما شطب سيتي بنك إحدى أبرز ملكيات سيتي جروب 11 مليار دولار أمريكي خسائر. وبحسب توقعات وول ستريت فإن عدداً كبيراً من الشركات العملاقة المدرجة أسهمها في البورصة سيعلن أرباحاً دون التوقعات السابقة عندما تبدأ نتائج أعمال الشركات في الظهور خلال يناير/كانون الثاني الحالي، وفبراير/شباط المقبل. الكل الآن يرصد خطوة مجلس الاحتياط الفيدرالي الأمريكي، حين اجتماع اللجنة الفيدرالية للأسواق المفتوحة “FOMC” في نهاية الشهر الحالي، للتقرير في شأن معدلات الفائدة. الصورة تبدو رمادية وشديدة الغموض قبل صدور القرار. وهناك الكثير من الدوافع التي تحمل مجلس الاحتياط الفيدرالي على خفض جديد في الفائدة. كما هي عليه الآن: حفز الاقتصاد والنمو، تنشيط الأسواق المالية بتيسير السيولة. المساعدة على حل أزمة القروض السكنية وتنشيط نفقات الاستهلاك يقابل تلك الحزمة المغرية القلق من تنامي التضخم والكتلة النقدية، وقد وصف الخبير في إدارة المحافظ الاستثمارية في وول ستريت ريان لارسون موقف مجلس الاحتياط الفيدرالي ل”نيويورك تايمز” بأنه “يحاول التحرك بين حدي السيف”. الرئيس بوش الذي التقى مستشاريه الاقتصاديين الجمعة الماضي حض الكونجرس على التعاون للخروج من أزمة بدأت تلوح معالمها بالظهور، لكنه توجس من أي تشريع لزيادة الضرائب ووصفه ب”العلاج الأسوأ للاقتصاد” متجاهلاً كعادته أن الأسوأ طراً ارتكبه بنفسه في ولايتين: احتل العراق وأفغانستان، ونقل ترسانته العسكرية إلى منابع النفط، قلب فائض الموازنة الذي ورثه من سلفه الرئيس بيل كلينتون إلى عجز قياسي غير مسبوق مع عجز تجاري مماثل خفض الدولار إلى مستويات قياسية على اليورو، وفشل في حل مشكلة البطالة، وفي تحسين الرعاية الاجتماعية. اقتصاد بين حدّي السيف،   صحافي وكاتب لبناني

  
13/1/2008

----------


## TRIDER

عادت المؤشرات الثلاثة الكبرى جميعا في النصف ساعة الماضية من التداول للمنطقة الحمراء السلبية فتراجع مؤشر داو جونز بواقع 20 نقطة ومؤشر ناسداك بواقع 10 نقاط ومؤشر ستاندرد أند بورز 500 بواقع نقطتين أدنى من الخط الأفقي. وكانت الدقائق الماضية قد شهدت تصريحات للسيد تشارلز بلوسر رئيس البنك المركزي عن فيلادلفيا أعرب فيها عن رأيه في الموقف الاقتصادي الحالي حيث قال أن على البنك المركزي الاستمرار في خفض معدل الفائدة بوتيرة متسارعة وأن لا يقل بال لارتفاع التضخم من أجل عودة النمو الاقتصادي لحالته القياسية. وهكذا فقد عادت المخاوف من الكساد لتحتل صدارة إهتمام المستثمرين وتتحكم في أجواء التداول.  
ومن ناحية أخرى وفي أسواق المعادن فقد أغلق المعدن الأصفر النفيس في عقود تسليم شهر أبريل اليوم على 905 دولار للأوقية بإرتفاع بنسبة 1.6% أي بواقع 14.70 دولار ليتعافي الذهب من التراجع الذي منى به في الجلسة السابقة حيث تراجع الدولار اليوم أمام العملات الرئيسية. 
المصدر دريال 
--------- الوضع العام السوق اشوفه داون ترند ونزول وارقام اقتصاديه تخوف وخوف المستثمرين كذلك من الاقتصاد الذي يبدو انه في بدايه كساد والله اعلم .. وهذا شارت الداو فريم ديلي وفريم ساعه وممكن يكون فيه ارتداد بسيط ولكن كوضع عام نزول والى الان لم يعطي اشاره دخول واضحه ..

----------


## osamawagdi

السبعة الكبار يحذرون من تدهور في الاقتصاد العالمي   حذرت الدول الصناعية الكبرى السبع في العالم من ان الاقتصاد العالمي سيتدهور بسبب ازمة سوق الائتمان المالي التي بدأت في الولايات المتحدة واتسعت لتشمل آثارها اسواق العالم الاخرى.  لكن الدول الصناعية تعهدت بالعمل على انفراد او جماعيا على دعم استقرار الاقتصاد ودفعه نحو النمو.  كما دعا اجتماع وزراء الدول الصناعية السبع الكبرى ومحافظي البنوك المركزية فيها، والمنعقد في طوكيو، قطاع البنوك إلى الكشف عن حجم خسائره، والعمل على رفع مستوى اداء ميزانياتها.  وقال الوزراء في الاجتماع ان جميع الدول لديها مصلحة مؤكدة في دعم النظام المالي العالمي.  وقال وزير المالية البريطاني اليستير دارلينج في مقابلة مع صحيفة الفاينانشال تايمز انه "عندما يكون العمل المنسق ضروريا سنقوم بالمطلوب منا، وكلنا نسعى للشيء نفسه وهو اعادة الاستقرار".  كما دعا وزير الخزانة الامريكي هنري بولسون الى نفس المبدأ، وحث البنوك على الكشف عن خسائرها والعمل على زيادة رؤوس اموالها بسرعة تجنبا لوقوع ازمة ائتمانية.  إلا ان هذه التعهدات بالعمل معا لاعادة النظام المالي الى قوته جاءت على النقيض من الخلافات السابقة بين دول المجموعة حول السياسة المالية والنقدية قبل الاجتماع الوزراي.  وكان اقتصاديون اوروبيون قد عبروا، قبل اجتماع السبت، عن قلقهم بشأن الموقف المخالف للبنك المركزي الامريكي (مجلس الاحتياطي الفدرالي) الذي خفض اسعار الفائدة بقوة خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة خشية كساد الاقتصاد الامريكي.  ولكن التوترات خفت بعد ان شدد البنك المركزي الاوروبي على الخطر على النمو الاقتصادي في منطقة اليورو، اضافة إلى القلق من مخاطر التضخم، وهو ما فسره بعض المحللين بانه بمثابة رسالة اوروبية باقتراب المركزي الاوروبي من موقف بنوك امريكا وبريطانيا وكندا في خفض اسعار الفائدة.  وقال وزير المالية الكندي جيم فلاهيرتي السبت ان القلق ما زال قائما بين المسؤولين الماليين في تجمع السبعة الكبار من ان اضطرار القطاع المصرفي الامريكي وغيره في مناطق اخرى إلى تخصيص المزيد من الديون المعدومة او الصعبة التحصيل.  كما دعت المجموعة منتجي النفط إلى رفع انتاجهم، ودعت الصين إلى السماح بارتفاع قيمة عملتها اليوان بوتيرة اسرع من الوتيرة الحالية.

----------


## osamawagdi

*ياهو "ترفض عرض مايكروسوفت" لشرائها*   أفادت التقارير بأن شركة ياهو قد قررت رفض العرض الذي كانت قد تقدمت به شركة البرمجيات مايكروسوفت لشراء محرك البحث على شبكة الإنترنت بمبلغ 44.6 مليار دولار أمريكي.  فقد أورد العديد من الصحف ووكالات الأنباء أن مجلس إدارة شركة ياهو سيعلن رسميا يوم غد الاثنين رفضه لعرض مايكروسوفت الذي يعتبر "غير كاف".   ارتفاع الأسهم  يُذكر أن أسهم ياهو كانت قد ارتفعت بمعدل 62 بالمائة فوق مستوى التبادل الذي كانت عليه قبل إعلان عرض مايكروسوفت لشرائها بمبلغ 31 دولار أمريكي للسهم الواحد.     أما يوم الجمعة الماضي فقد أغلقت أسهم الشركة على سعر 28.75 دولار للسهم الواحد، الأمر الذي أشار إلى وجود شكوك في أوساط التجار بأن عرض مايكروسوفت قد لا يلقى النجاح أو أنه قد لا يجري التقدم بعروض شراء أفضل.  وأفاد مصدر في صحيفة وول ستريت جورنال بأنه من غير المحتمل أن يقبل مجلس إدارة ياهو بسعر أقل من 40 دولارا للسهم الواحد، وهو أعلى بـ 109 بالمائة من سعر السهم الذي أغلق على 19.18 دولار قبل الإعلان عن عرض مايكروسوفت.  مردوخ يستبعد  يُذكر أن روبرت مردوخ كان قد استبعد من جانبه في الخامس من الشهر الحالي منافسته على شراء ياهو، إذ أعلن أن شركته الإعلامية العملاقة، نيوز كوربوريشن، "لن تتقدِّم بالتأكيد" بعرض لشراء محرك البحث.  إلا أن مردوخ عاد وأعلن بلهجة أقل حسما: "القضية ببساطة هي أننا غير مهتمين بالأمر في هذه المرحلة."  وقبل إعلان مردوخ، كان المراقبون ينظرون إلى شركته كمنافس رئيسي محتمل لمايكروسوفت على شراء ياهو، وذلك إلى جانب تايم وورنر وإيه تي آند تي (AT&T) وكومكاست.  قلق جوجل    وكان عرض مايكوسوفت قد حدا بمالكي محرك البحث المنافس "جوجل" للإعراب عن قلقهم ورغبتهم بأن تقوم السلطات المختصة بالتدقيق بالصفقة المقترحة.  ففي مدونته على موقع الشركة على الإنترنت، قال ديفيد درموند، نائب رئيس جوجل للتطوير وكبير القانونيين في شركة جوجل، إن اندماج ياهو ومايكروسوفت قد يحد من قدرة المستخدمين على الوصول بحرية الى البريد الالكتروني والرسائل الفورية التي توفرها المواقع المنافسة.  وأضاف أن شركة مايكروسوفت حاولت في السابق "بناء كيانات احتكارية" وإن نهجها في هذا المجال "يسبب المشاكل."  وتابع قائلا: "إن عرض الشراء المغامر الذي قدمته مايكروسوفت لياهو يثير أسئلة مقلقة".    إلا أن ستيف بالمر، المدير التنفيذي لشركة مايكروسوفت، قال إن اندماجا بين مايكروسوفت وياهو كان من شأنه أن يجعل الوضع أفضل بالنسبة لجوجل، وبالتالي يخلق منافسة أقوى في سوق الإعلان الإلكتروني.  وأضاف بالمر: "إن جوجل قد حققت بوضوح مركزا مرموقا، فهم يستحوزون على 75 بالمائة من سوق البحث المدفوع عبر العالم."   لأول مرة  ورغم الميزانية الضخمة للشركة، إلا أن مايكروسوفت أعلنت أنها كانت تعتزم اللجوء للاستدانة لأول مرة لتتمكن من تمويل الصفقة عن طريق دفع الأموال النقدية وعرض الأسهم للبيع.  يُذكر أن المفوضية الأوروبية فرضت على مايكروسوفت عام 2004 غرامة مالية قدرها 497 مليون يورو بسبب انتهاكاتها لحرية المنافسة في السوق، وخسرت الشركة الأمريكية استئنافا للحكم في سبتمبر/أيلول من العام الماضي.  كما شرعت المفوضية بالتحقيق في قضيتي احتكار أخريين ضد مايكروسوفت منذ ذلك الحين.  وينظر أعضاء اللجنة القانونية في الكونجرس الأمريكي يوم 8 فبراير/شباط الجاري في عرض مايكروسوفت لشراء ياهو، حيث أخضعوا العرض لتمحيص وتدقيق شديدين.

----------


## osamawagdi

التدخل الحكومى المباشر فى السوق   فى محاولة لتقليل من سرعة الانجراف الى مرحلة الكساد فى الاقتصاد الامريكى  حصلت اثنتان من شركات التمويل العقاري في الولايات المتحدة هما فاني ماي وفريدي ماك على موافقة حكومية يوم الاربعاء على ضخ سيولة اضافية تبلغ 200 مليار دولار في أسواق الرهن العقاري مما خفف من حدة المخاوف من تزايد الازمة الائتمانية التي سقط ضحيتها بنك بير ستيرنز الاستثماري.

----------


## osamawagdi

> التدخل الحكومى المباشر فى السوق   فى محاولة لتقليل من سرعة الانجراف الى مرحلة الكساد فى الاقتصاد الامريكى حصلت اثنتان من شركات التمويل العقاري في الولايات المتحدة هما فاني ماي وفريدي ماك على موافقة حكومية يوم الاربعاء على ضخ سيولة اضافية تبلغ 200 مليار دولار في أسواق الرهن العقاري مما خفف من حدة المخاوف من تزايد الازمة الائتمانية التي سقط ضحيتها بنك بير ستيرنز الاستثماري.

   و مما ساهم  فى تحسن الحالة النفسية للمتداولين هو رفع شركة سمسرة تصنيفها لسهم شركة جنرال الكتريك مما إشاع التفاؤل بين المستثمرين.

----------


## osamawagdi

و ذلك على الرغم من   ارتفاع طلبات اعانة البطالة الامريكية 22 ألفا في أسبوع  واشنطن (رويترز) - أظهرت بيانات حكومية يوم الخميس أن عدد الامريكيين الذين تقدموا بطلبات للمرة الاولى للحصول على اعانة بطالة ارتفع الاسبوع الماضي 22 ألفا الى 387 ألفا لكن جانبا من الزيادة التي فاقت التوقعات يرجع الى الاستغناء عن عمال بسبب اضراب شهدته صناعة السيارات. وبلغ متوسط توقعات الاقتصاديين في استطلاع أجرته رويترز للطلبات 360 ألفا في الاسبوع الذي انتهى في 15 مارس اذار. وارتفع المتوسط المتحرك لعدد الطلبات لفترة أربعة أسابيع والذي يعد مقياسا أدق لسوق العمل الى 365250 ليسجل أعلى مستوى منذ أكتوبر تشرين الاول عام 2005 في أعقاب الاعصار كاترينا. وزاد عدد الباقين على قوائم اعانة البطالة من أسابيع سابقة بمقدار 32 ألفا الى 2.865 مليون في الاسبوع الذي انتهى في الثامن من مارس. وكان الخبراء توقعوا أن يصل هذا العدد الى 2.85 مليون

----------


## osamawagdi

و تاثير الطلب الامريكى على النفط من جراء الازمة الاقتصادية و هذا ما دعمة تقرير  وقال بنك جولدمان ساكس في مذكرة أبحاث "نعتقد أن مزيجا من النمو الاقتصادي الضعيف في الولايات المتحدة والتضخم المرتفع في أسعار النفط سيكون له أشد تأثير على الطلب في النصف الاول من العام." واشار الى انخفاض الطلب الامريكي على النفط بنسبة 3.2 بالمئة في الاسابيع الاربعة الاخيرة مقارنة مع نفس الفترة من العام السابق حسبما أظهرت بيانات امريكية يوم الاربعاء. وأظهر تقرير ادارة معلومات الطاقة الامريكية يوم الأربعاء انخفاض الطلب الامريكي على البنزين في الاسابيع الاربعة الاخيرة 0.1 بالمئة عنه قبل عام. وتراجع الطلب على نواتج التقطير مثل الديزل ووقود الطائرات وزيت التدفئة 5.4 بالمئة

----------


## osamawagdi

و ما يدعم صعوبة الوضع الحالى هو   وكالة: صندوق النقد يرى الولايات المتحدة موشكة على الركود  روما (رويترز) - أفادت وكالة الأنباء الإيطالية (أنسا) يوم الخميس بأن صندوق النقد الدولي يرى الاقتصاد الامريكي "لايزال ضعيفا جدا ويوشك بالتأكيد على ركود محتمل." ونقلت الوكالة عن مسودة تقرير "توقعات الاقتصاد العالمي" المقرر نشره لاجتماع يعقد في 12 و13 ابريل نيسان أن الصندوق يعتبر الدولار "قويا نسبيا" رغم تراجعه في الآونة الاخيرة وأنه يتوقع لاسعار الخام أن تكون في حدود 95 دولارا عامي 2008 و2009. وأفادت المسودة أنه منذ مطلع العام 2002 "هبط (الدولار) بنحو 25 في المئة بالاسعار الحقيقية في واحدة من أكثر حالات التراجع اطرادا منذ (اتفاقية) بريتون وودز" وأنه "اقترب من الاستقرار على المدى المتوسط لكنه لايزال قويا نسبيا". وساندت موقف البنك المركزي الاوروبي في أسعار الفائدة. وقالت "يبقي البنك المركزي الاوروبي عن حق أسعار الفائدة مستقرة في الوقت الراهن" مضيفة أن على البنك "أن يكون مستعدا للاستجابة بمرونة اذا تزايدت بشدة مخاطر تباطوء النمو والتضخم." وقالت أنسا ان مسودة التقرير تتوقع نمو الاقتصاد العالمي بنسبة 4.2 بالمئة في 2008 وذلك بزيادة طفيفة عن التقدير السابق للصندوق في يناير كانون الثاني لنمو قدره 4.1 في المئة لكنه لايزال أقل كثيرا من معدل النمو 4.9 في المئة الذي تحقق في 2007. وأكد الصندوق تقديراته لنمو الاقتصاد الامريكي 1.5 بالمئة في 2008.

----------


## osamawagdi

اضافة الى اعلان   كريدي سويس انة لا يتوقع أي أرباح في الربع الأول بسبب سوء أحوال السوق  زوريخ (رويترز) - حذر بنك كريدي سويس من أنه لن يحقق على الأرجح أي أرباح في الربع الأول من العام بسبب عمليات شطب كبيرة من الأصول لتغطية ديون وايضا بسبب صعوبة الوضع في الاسواق ولكنه قال ان الخسائر المفاجئة التي أعلنها في فبراير شباط ليست بالسوء الذي كان يعتقده. وقال البنك في بيان يوم الخميس انه حقق أرباحا حتى نهاية فبراير شباط وان نشاط العملاء كان قويا ولكن ظروفا صعبة في السوق في مارس اذار اضافت عنصرا جديدا من عدم التيقن. واضاف البنك "في ضوء الظروف الصعبة في السوق في مارس يعتقد كريدي سويس الان أن من المستبعد أن يحقق أرباحا في الربع الأول." وخفض كريدي سويس تقديراته التي أعلنها سابقا للشطب من الاصول بواقع 200 مليون فرنك سويسري (201.4 مليون دولار) الى 2.86 مليار فرنك. وكان البنك قد سبب صدمة في الأسواق في فبراير عندما أعلن شطب 2.85 مليار دولار من الاستثمارات المدعومة بأصول وأوقف بعض المتعاملين عن العمل بعد اكتشاف اخطاء تسعير في دفاتره. وفي وقت سابق أعلن البنك أنه يتوقع تحقيق أرباح في الربع الاول من العام الحالي وتوقع أن تؤدي عمليات الشطب من الاصول الى محو مليار دولار من دخله الصافي بعد الاخذ في الاعتبار اعفاءات ضريبية والغاء بعض المكافات للعاملين في البنك. ويقول كريدي سويس الان انه سيشطب 1.18 مليار فرنك من اصوله في حسابات عام 2007 و1.68 مليار فرنك من الاصول في حسابات الربع الاول من عام 2008 . وعمليات الشطب من الاصول هي الاحدث في سلسلة صدمات أثارتها بنوك عالمية وشملت اعلان بنك يو.بي.اس السويسري عن تعرضه لديون هائلة متصلة بأزمة سوق الرهن العقاري عالي المخاطر في الولايات المتحدة واستحواذ بنك جيه.بي مورجان الاستثماري الامريكي على منافسه بير ستيرنز الذي أوشك على الانهيار بسبب تداعيات أزمة الائتمان

----------

